# Hilfe! Mein Goldfisch hat einen dicken Bauch



## andi32 (30. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

leider kann ich kein Foto machen, weil ich meinen verkauft habe.
Mein __ Goldfisch hat nach hinten hin so einen dicken Bauch, wie wenn er trächtig wäre. Ist das normal, weil er evtl. Eier darin hat. Er ist wirklich ziemlich dick und
ab und zu sieht man ein etwa 1 cm langen schwarzen Faden aus dem After (wahrscheinlich ot).

Also ist das normal das ein Goldfisch vor dem ablaichen so dick wird?

Gruß

Andi32


----------

